# Puppy food for puppies



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I've heard a couple of people lately saying that puppy food isn't good for puppies. Something about how they don't absorb the nutrients properly or too much or something so a lot of breeders are recommending people feed their puppies adult dog food. 

I know this is true of giant breed dogs like Great Danes, but these people were referring to golden retrievers and Siberian huskies. In fact, the Siberian husky's breeder said the puppy shouldn't ever have puppy food or lamb and rice. 

I've never heard anything like this before, can anyone shed some light on this situation?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I think it's moreso that many of the premium foods you do not need to feed the puppy food. You CAN, but if it's more expensive or harder to find there's usually not a huge need to. Plus with so many all life stages foods on the market that's always an option too. I know the Natural Balance Lamb and Rice I feed is all life stages, and Wellness does make a puppy food but you can simply feed the adult without any issues. IMO it isn't that puppy food is bad, but if it's more expensive or harder to find it typically isn't necessary if feeding a higher quality food.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I always thought puppy food was cheaper in the long run because of the higher fat and protein and calorie content so they didn't have to eat as much to keep their hungry puppy tummies full. And might mean less poops, but I haven't had a puppy in 6 years, so I don't really know for sure anymore.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Well I always thought puppy food was cheaper in the long run because of the higher fat and protein and calorie content so they didn't have to eat as much to keep their hungry puppy tummies full. And might mean less poops, but I haven't had a puppy in 6 years, so I don't really know for sure anymore.


My point is, puppy is a gimmick there really isn't much of a difference in the higher quality foods in puppy versus regular and with many of the foods being all life stages (such as Natural Balance and Canidae to name 2) there isn't much if any of a difference and certainly not a big enough difference to save you any money. Now if you're purchasing Dog Chow that may be another story, but for your high quality foods there isn't much if any of a difference.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to know, I'll be sure to tell people that from now on if it comes up again.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Good to know, I'll be sure to tell people that from now on if it comes up again.



It makes it nice for people like me who had a 7 1/2 week old puppy and a 6 year old grown dog. I was able to feed Canidae to both of them and it was just fine for them both. Now i feed Natural Balance and again it's all life stages so my girl who is getting into her senior years I can feed it to but it's fine to feed to my 14 month old as well. It's nice not to have to buy 2 different foods for 2 different stages of life.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow...almost gave me a heart attack.

My pup is a sibe..she's 6 months now and she's on Innova puppy. Does that mean she should stop? My vet, who works closely with a nutritionist, told me that Innova puppy would be perfect for her, and to stay away from all the Petsmart brands.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> Wow...almost gave me a heart attack.
> 
> My pup is a sibe..she's 6 months now and she's on Innova puppy. Does that mean she should stop? My vet, who works closely with a nutritionist, told me that Innova puppy would be perfect for her, and to stay away from all the Petsmart brands.


I don't think there's a problem with her staying on it, but if it's more expensive or harder to find you could switch to the regular Innova adult without any problems. Yes stay away from the chain store brands for the most part, Innova is a good food, but it probably isn't necessary to keep her on the puppy anymore in that brand however if it makes you feel more comfortable I doubt there's much harm to it. Most of the brands will tell you on the bag how long to feed the puppy for if you choose to feed puppy food.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea...I just called my nutritionist. He said that it doesnt matter too much, especially at her age if I want to feed her adult food. But he said that if I choose to, to choose an all lifestages type rather than just adult. But he did tell me to continue to puppy food if I can for the next few months. My pet supply store has puppy food for most brands so its not a problem to find. =)


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Typically, puppy food has different calcium and sodium levels, and quite often you see higher fat and protein.

The problem with feeding a puppy is the calcium levels in the food. Larger breeds, basically any dog that's expected to be over 50 lbs as an adult, need to have calcium levels within certain parameters to maintain healthy growth (not too fast) to help avoid bone and joint issues.

The calcium levels in a lot of puppy foods are a bit on the higher end of the scale to be fed to large breed puppies, this is why there are large breed puppy formulas. The large breed formulas should be created to provide optimum calcium and mineral levels according to the caloric density of the food.

That being said, a lot of the adult formulas do have higher calcium content than is recommended for large breed pups, but obviously not all.

Also, keep in mind that if your dog has been altered, the growth plates close later, therefore, growth of the long bones continues later than it would for an unaltered dog.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

You are right Lovenewfies, Rex was neutered at 6 months and although I didn't feed him puppy food, ever, he grew taller than the standard for GSDs!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> You are right Lovenewfies, Rex was neutered at 6 months and although I didn't feed him puppy food, ever, he grew taller than the standard for GSDs!


But you never know he could have just been larger through genetics regardless. My male Boxer was neutered over a year and was taller and larger overall than the standard for Boxers too. My current male Boxer was neutered at 6 months and he just BARELY makes the height to be considered the standard for a male Boxer just barely (by like half of an inch) and is on the smaller side. IMO it's more genetics than anything else.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

You may have a point, but I have since seen some of his siblings, and they are all within the normal range, he is almost 2 inches taller than the standard. Doesn't matter really, I won't show him, of course, and he is my love!:biggrin:


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree that siblings are a good guide, but they're all genetically different and aren't copies of each other it very well could be a coincidence. I know some people say that spaying/neutering early can cause joint problems later too yet I have a female who was spayed at 3 years old and has some of the worst joint problems I've ever seen. Sometimes it's just the luck of the draw with no rhyme or reason behind it and unless you have a cloned dog that you didn't neuter at 6 months you'll never really know the reason behind his extra height.

And I agree as long as he's a good dog that you weren't intending for show/breeding purposes no big deal.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

:wink: I think everything worked out for us too!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

So theoretically if my roommate feeds her dog the Orijen puppy and wanted to mix it up for him by feeding him the adult fish formula even though he's only 7 months old that would be perfectly fine for him?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> So theoretically if my roommate feeds her dog the Orijen puppy and wanted to mix it up for him by feeding him the adult fish formula even though he's only 7 months old that would be perfectly fine for him?


Yes it is.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My roommate and her dog are very happy to hear that.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

The Fish formula has too much calcium for a growing large breed.

I do stand by my statement regarding altering a dog prior to full development. It's not just a matter of how tall the dog ends up, it's a matter of how long the dog continues grow.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

He's not really a very large breed, we're guessing border collie and pointer mix. I'm thinking he'll be right around 50 lbs at maturity. He is kinda lanky, but definitely not large.


----------



## zomo (Nov 24, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> It makes it nice for people like me who had a 7 1/2 week old puppy and a 6 year old grown dog. I was able to feed Canidae to both of them and it was just fine for them both. Now i feed Natural Balance and again it's all life stages so my girl who is getting into her senior years I can feed it to but it's fine to feed to my 14 month old as well. It's nice not to have to buy 2 different foods for 2 different stages of life.


Be careful that the calcium and phosphorus levels aren't to high for your older girl. All life stages have higher level, therefore your older girl might be getting to much. I think they do this to accommodate the puppies needs which are not the same as an adult who needs less.


----------

